# Cotton safe for bunnies?



## bunnyluv96 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, just a quick question. I bought my bunny a little woven hay den and it seemed a bit scratchy so I put a good amount of cotton in it to soften it up and make it cozy. It's just cotton balls I had, but they're not synthetic they are 100% natural cotton. Is this ok for him to have? I have read that bunnies like to chew on just about everything and might injest some of what they chew, so is the cotton ok? I tore it up so it isn't solid balls just fluff but could it hurt him? Thanks!:bunny5


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 5, 2010)

*bunnyluv96 wrote: *


> Hello, just a quick question. I bought my bunny a little woven hay den and it seemed a bit scratchy so I put a good amount of cotton in it to soften it up and make it cozy. It's just cotton balls I had, but they're not synthetic they are 100% natural cotton. Is this ok for him to have? I have read that bunnies like to chew on just about everything and might injest some of what they chew, so is the cotton ok? I tore it up so it isn't solid balls just fluff but could it hurt him? Thanks!:bunny5


observation,,just in case-bunny will let you know if she don,t like it,,-i don,t believe there will be an issue,,she might just pee on them.??.-,thank you for not using pine,cedar,shavings -or clay--as theypose a health hazzard to buns-life,,-sincerely james waller:wave::rose::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2010)

No, please remove it. I wouldn't recommend it, as they can consume it, then you have a possible GI blockage issue. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Angel - remove it. Most bunnies will put everything in their mouths and cotton is not something they should be ingesting. 

The hay might seem scratchy to us, but bunnies love it!


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh ok! Well if it's dangerous it's gone, I don't want to take a chance. Thanks for letting me know!


----------

